# Impossible to find Organic Top Soil!



## Beastley (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello, I ended up finding some soil to use for Sam's Encloser, but it took me 5 I repeat 5 different stores to find decent top soil with no additives. I did have to "clean" it though!

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 30, 2010)

*RE: Impossible to fing Organic Top Soil!*

I see organic potting soil all the time around my place. That sucks.


----------



## Beastley (Jun 30, 2010)

*RE: Impossible to fing Organic Top Soil!*

I found a lot of organic potting soil, but with plant food..........not willing to risk it


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 30, 2010)

*RE: Impossible to fing Organic Top Soil!*

Does the Miracle Grow one have plant food? I don't remember reading that on the bag I bought, but I didn't use it for substrate.


----------



## Beastley (Jun 30, 2010)

*RE: Impossible to fing Organic Top Soil!*

Yes, the miricle grow has plant food.......the top and the potting


----------



## Isa (Jul 1, 2010)

*RE: Impossible to fing Organic Top Soil!*

I have the same problem, it is sooo hard to find organic soil!


----------



## goReptiles (Jul 1, 2010)

*RE: Impossible to fing Organic Top Soil!*

I found lowes has plain top soil with nothing in it. It's a cheap $1 something a bag. I believe they have two different kinds.

Miracle Grow has Miracle grow fertilizer in it, I believe. I wouldn't use Miracle Grow anything with my animals. Too risky.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Jul 1, 2010)

*RE: Impossible to fing Organic Top Soil!*

I have had the exact same problem!!!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 1, 2010)

Ditto hard to find, but its out there. I don't worry about "organic" I just want plain soil with no perlite, vermiculite, fertilizers, weed controller, plant food, etc....


----------



## Paige Lewis (Jul 1, 2010)

I have had major problems with that, i searched for weeks in so many different garden centers, i ended up ordering some off of the internet, shipping was surprisingly not expensive.


----------



## Beastley (Jul 1, 2010)

Paige Lewis said:


> I have had major problems with that, i searched for weeks in so many different garden centers, i ended up ordering some off of the internet, shipping was surprisingly not expensive.



How Much was is a bag?


----------



## Kristina (Jul 2, 2010)

I just use the plain top soil from Home Depot. It is less than $2 a bag.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm with Kristina, Home Depot has top soil that is black and smells good and doesn't have any additives. $2.00


----------

